# US wife of italian citizen



## Maxragni (Mar 16, 2015)

US wife of Italian citizen needs to know if once she moves to Italy for family reunification, can she take a trip back to the US to see her grandson who will be born by then or it there a period like in the US where when you get a green card you have to wait for a certain period of time before she can go back for a visit?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

She may. There's no travel restriction.


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

Maxragni said:


> US wife of Italian citizen needs to know if once she moves to Italy for family reunification, can she take a trip back to the US to see her grandson who will be born by then or it there a period like in the US where when you get a green card you have to wait for a certain period of time before she can go back for a visit?


If she has already obtained her _"Carta di soggiorno"_, she can come and go from Italy as often as she wants, provided that she doesn't leave for any period longer than 6 months. If her application is still pending, she can show the receipt of her application at the passport control upon her return to Italy.


----------



## yahya khan (Apr 28, 2015)

Arturo.c said:


> If she has already obtained her "Carta di soggiorno", she can come and go from Italy as often as she wants, provided that she doesn't leave for any period longer than 6 months. If her application is still pending, she can show the receipt of her application at the passport control upon her return to Italy.


The non eu spouse of eu can ask carta de soggiorno if they does not have job and is it possible eu looking for job and ask stay permit for his family member
And whats the rules for carta de soggiorno for eu family member 
And how long it take 
How much is the fees
Whats papers required
Thanks


----------

